# Eura Mobil Water Ingress



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Recently noticed our underfloor storage was damp. Lifiting the lino covering the wooden floor revealed a nice damp patch and when pushed creates a horrible view to the tarmac below.

I have located the source of the leak - a badly fitted additional water tank filler. When they drilled the hole for the filler, sealent was not added and rain running down the side has found its way to the floor resulting in the above.

So to my question.........................

Does anyone have any idea how I can repair the floor myself easily?

I have dried it out and found that around maybe only 18 inches x 12 need fixing.

Trev


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev
We had a similar problem with our old Hymer when the rear window developed a leak and flooded the boot area. We needed a new window plus the whole floor area needed to be replaced. Sounds horrific but..... The new window came from Deepcar at a very reasonable price and we found a local cabinet maker from our Yellow Pages who quoted what we considered to be another very reasonable price.
The old floor was cut out and the new one consisted of new 12mm plywood sheet either side of insulation panels, thereby making a sandwich and to finish the job an aluminium sheet was fitted to the lower (outside) of the floor. The whole area was sealed and was substantially better than the factory job.
In conclusion I would get hold of a local cabinet maker to come and quote and I should think that you will get a superb job done for a fraction of the price that a dealer would quote.

Good luck Trev and let us know how you get on

Keith


----------

